# HIS Radeon HD7970 Benchmarked on LN2



## thebanik (Feb 12, 2012)

It seems such a long time that I have posted in the Overclocking section, but I guess in reality its not that long, anyways a few weeks ago got hold of HIS HD7970 from Tirupati Enterprise. And have been testing it on air, though it was a great card on air but on LN2 it proved to be a dampner. It has a CB (Cold Bug) of -25C, which means around -25C it would crash even from within windows, and if you restart then it has a CBB (Cold Boot Bug) of -18C which means if you are any lower than -18C when booting up then there would not be any display. Keep hitting my head till the time I figured out the temperature issue, once that was done it was pretty easy to move on, though was not able to push much higher volts because of the above mentioned issues. Anyways got a few results from yesterdays benching to share but first the specification of my rig :

*CPU : Intel SB i7 2600K *was running at 5610 Mhz on Dry Ice.
*Motherboard : Gigabyte P67-UD7-B3* - Awesome board, has been with me for a long time now, almost a year, and has gone through atleast 60 CPU changes and still going strong. Thumbs up to Gigabyte.
*GPU : HIS HD7970 3GB* - Star of the show, very strong graphic card, though AMD needs to work on its drivers. Was able to run it at 1480/1790 Mhz on LN2 but at just a temperature of around -15C to -20C.
*PSU : CORSAIR AX1200* - Not an expert on PSU's, all I can do is put them on their knees to see how much further they can go. Have not budged yet this PSU,
*RAM : GSKILL Trident 1600Mhz CL6* : Got them back from RMA recently, could easily do 1900Mhz CL7 but was not having a great time initially during the session so did not want to put the RAM under the list of components to troubleshoot, hence put them on CL8 during the session.
*SSD : 2 x Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD*
*CoolerMaster Benchtable* - An inseparable part of my bench sessions,
*CoolerMaster Quick Fire Mechanical Keyboard* - Small and a very function Mechanical Keyboard, . Love it
CORSAIR Vengeance M60 - Reviewed the mouse recently here, Fits my palm perfectly and does not need special attention to do its job, just how I like it,

Now lets get on with the results and though they are pretty good but need a SB-E CPU to crack the top 10 in the below benchmarks, hoping to get my hands on the CPU pretty soon though :

For the lazy geeks, who would not like to scroll down, here is a summary of the session :


*1) Unigine Heaven : 3219 Marks, ranked #16 in the World globally
2) 3D Mark 11 : 12908, ranked #24th
3) 3DMark03 : 181394, ranked #26th in the World, 5th Top Most score for 7970
4) 3D Mark Vantage : 43500, ranked #73,*


1) First up Unigine Heaven : 3219 Marks, ranked #16 in the World globally

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/5894/uniginej.jpg​
thebanik`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) score: 3219.77 DX11 Marks with a Radeon HD 7970

2) Next up 3D Mark 11 : 12908, ranked #24th

*img812.imageshack.us/img812/5707/31533609.jpg​
thebanik`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 12908 marks with a Radeon HD 7970

3) An old benchmark nevertheless very important for overclockers, 3DMark03 : 181394, ranked #26th in the World, 5th Top Most score for 7970

*img600.imageshack.us/img600/803/92396774.jpg​
thebanik`s 3DMark03 score: 181394 marks with a Radeon HD 7970

4) And last 3D Mark Vantage : 43500, ranked #73, but this is a specific benchmark which gets a huge boost with Sandy Bridge E. With that in hand can get the scores sky high,

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/6503/3dmv7970.jpg​
thebanik`s 3DMark Vantage - Performance score: 43500 marks with a Radeon HD 7970

And just for tradition sake a few frosty pics.

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/5913/thebanik.jpg

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/8301/thebanik1.jpg​


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome Results Bro, You're the best overclocker of India.


----------



## Skud (Feb 12, 2012)

You are the BEST!!! That mobo is awesome, too bad its not available anywhere.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't understand much of what's going on here but a comparison of scores tell me something awesome is happening. 

Also I somehow understand you have insane coolers on your rig. How much do they cost?


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 12, 2012)

nice ... and congrats Banik


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome Man  



> Also I somehow understand you have insane coolers on your rig. How much do they cost?


+1


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2012)

Great job *thebanik*. Terrific overclocking. It would be even cooler if you could post a video of your terrific work. These LN2 coolers really drool me these days.


----------



## thebanik (Feb 12, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> Awesome Results Bro, You're the best overclocker of India.



Thanks, but I guess there would be many better than me just that either money or passion is what is lacking, 



Skud said:


> You are the BEST!!! That mobo is awesome, too bad its not available anywhere.



Thanks, I guess Z68 UD7 would still be available??? Just that I find the features of Z68 superficial, 




skywalker5555 said:


> nice ... and congrats Banik



Thanks........



Sarath said:


> I don't understand much of what's going on here but a comparison of scores tell me something awesome is happening.
> 
> Also I somehow understand you have insane coolers on your rig. How much do they cost?





Niilesh said:


> Awesome Man
> 
> 
> +1





vickybat said:


> Great job *thebanik*. Terrific overclocking. It would be even cooler if you could post a video of your terrific work. These LN2 coolers really drool me these days.



They are not usually called as coolers, but Pots, mostly made of Copper, and are hollow cylinders with some intrinsic design at the bottom which helps in transferring and retaining temperatures better. You do not see them on normal computers is because they cannot cool overclocked systems by their  own, they need something called as Liquid Nitrogen (-196 C) or Dry ICE (sublimation temperature of -78 C). Costs vary from 200-400$ + Shipping and customs. Not from the youtube generation,  so do not prefer the fad of posting videos, overclocking and taking few pics is what my lazy butt can do at most,


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2012)

^^from where you got the pots? where is ln2 available?


----------



## thebanik (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^from where you got the pots? where is ln2 available?



There are many enthusiast Pot makers in US and Europe, hit XS to get the list of Pot Makers. 

For the 2nd query, 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1546430-post15.html


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2012)

^like kingpin? which you bought?


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice oc man, congrats for putting india on the list.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2012)

^actually you can contribute for team TDF at hwbot too.


----------



## thebanik (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^like kingpin? which you bought?



Yup.....In this session I used a KP pot.



tkin said:


> Nice oc man, congrats for putting india on the list.



Thanks........


----------



## Skud (Feb 12, 2012)

thebanik said:


> Thanks, I guess Z68 UD7 would still be available??? Just that I find the features of Z68 superficial,




Highest end gigabyte board available atm is UD4. Finally had to settle for ASUS Z68 Deluxe. Even there, P67 model was not available.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2012)

congrats for the efforts you put behind this to make it happen and I wish one day you would hit 1.5Ghz on HD7970


----------



## thebanik (Feb 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> congrats for the efforts you put behind this to make it happen and I wish one day you would hit 1.5Ghz on HD7970



You say one day as if hitting 1.5Ghz is so far away, , if you see the screenshot the card was running at 1480Mhz for a few benches. Infact I did run 1.5Ghz as well, sadly in Unigine at Scene 26 (which is the last) it hung up, sadly my LN2 was over as well hence was not able to test further.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ I did notice that you are running it at 1480 MHz and hitting and benching with that extra 20 Mhz speed can be done as well by an experienced and one of the best OCer like you.

But like you said it just hung at 1.5Ghz on Unigine benchmark when tested with 1.5Ghz speed- touching 1.5 Ghz may be possible but I know how much time and patience sometime needs to be put to get that extra 20 Mhz speed so one can hit and benchmark with a magic speed like 1Ghz/1.5Ghz and so on. To hit extra 15Mhz only on a HD6850 I had to play with voltage like crazy.

BTW, can you tell me what's the gpu vcore you have used to get this incredible speed and waiting for the 1.5Ghz + benchmark results once you get plenty of LN2 again -


----------



## thebanik (Feb 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ I did notice that you are running it at 1480 MHz and hitting and benching with that extra 20 Mhz speed can be done as well by an experienced and one of the best OCer like you.
> 
> But like you said it just hung at 1.5Ghz on Unigine benchmark when tested with 1.5Ghz speed- touching 1.5 Ghz may be possible but I know how much time and patience sometime needs to be put to get that extra 20 Mhz speed so one can hit and benchmark with a magic speed like 1Ghz/1.5Ghz and so on. To hit extra 15Mhz only on a HD6850 I had to play with voltage like crazy.
> 
> BTW, can you tell me what's the gpu vcore you have used to get this incredible speed and waiting for the 1.5Ghz + benchmark results once you get plenty of LN2 again -



Yup very true, Voltage was 1.4V, ofcourse ABE set, cannot do any hard mods to the card since it has to be returned back. Next run would be with 3930K, sadly all the stores are out of stock and it seems Intel is not supplying new lot. So will have to wait.


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ Thanks a lot for all infos


----------

